# Newbie 5 Gallon Tank Questions



## hopeful fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I am completely new to fish keeping, and my mom says that I can get a betta fish at the end of the school year. I don't have any stuff yet, so all of it is open to change. Because I am going to boarding school next year, I am putting my betta in a 5-gallon tank, because it will be easier to transport. I really want to have live plants, and my family is laughing at me because of how excited I am about it all. I need help and advice though, and I don't know where else to get it. I have done loads of research, and my brain feels stuffed! I just stumbled on the Walstad method, and it sounds pretty cool. I do not under any circumstances want to ever add CO2 to my water, and I would rather avoid fertilizers. I want it to be very low maintenance, because I will be at boarding school and have not have much time. Here is a list of the stuff I am getting:

Equipment:
-5 gallon or 5.5 gallon tank (long)
-Hydor 25W Submersible Aquarium Heater - Original Theo http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Sub...r/dp/B0006JLPG8/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_y and a thermometer
-10 watt (???) fluorescent daylight light that will probably be in a desk lamp over my tank, not a hood (is this correct for a 5 or 5.5 gallon?) 
- Toms Aquarium Products Mini-Filter http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Inte...1&keywords=Toms+Aquarium+Products+Mini-Filter

Substrate:
-A cheap potting soil (got any inexpensive brand suggestions that are safe? I heard Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix works well, so I might use it)
-Either sand or small gravel to cap the soil (where can I buy this? Could I use something like eco-complete?)

Stocking:
-Betta fish (male)
-Maybe a zebra "nerite" snail named Ziggy Waldorf (if my mom lets me), what other snails are good? I don't want them to breed. I am ok with only one snail.
I have seen a lot of people with more than this in a 5 gallon. Should I add more, or are they overstocking their tank?

Plants:
-Baby dwarf tears carpet (will this grow in this setup? Will there be enough light?)
-Dwarf hair-grass (can you trim this like normal grass? How short and tall can it be?)
-Willow or Java moss (what do you recommend?)
- Pygmy or some other Chain Sword
- Dwarf Anubias (planted at the base of a log with driftwood on it)
- Willisii (Nevillii) Crypt
-Coffee Leaf Anubias (How big will this really get? Should I use a smaller plant?)
- Brazilian Pennywort
- Java fern
- Alternanthera
- Dwarf Hygrophila
-Naja Grass

Decorations:
-Mossy log/driftwood that Mr. Betta can swim through (can I use driftwood from nature? How can I tell if it's good? Where can I buy driftwood that is safe?)
-Mossy rock (same thing with the driftwood)
-Plastic Betta Leaf Hammock (apparently they love them)

Water and parameters:
Tap water will be used. I will also find a plant-safe water conditioner. Any suggestions? I also want to minimize water changes because I will be traveling from home to school. I can always bring water from home in a jug while I am away. However, how can I minimize my water changes so I don't have to lug 20 gallons of tap water to school? (I only live 30 minutes away from the school, so even though I will be boarding, I can go home for water) Also, what do you know about tank salt? 
-Neutral PH, 6.8-7.4 (do PH changers harm plants?)
-78-79 degrees, 75-82 degrees

Food:
-Betta pellets
-Algae slabs for snail if it does not have enough to eat (will it need this, or will I have too much algae and need more snails/algae eaters?)
-Freeze-dried brine shrimp

General Questions that I Desperately Need Answered:
-How often do I need to do water changes in my tank? How much water should I change? For cleaning/water changes, do I need to siphon, or could I carefully scoop water off the top of the tank with a cup?
-What is DH?
-Bettas need minimal water movement because of their large fins. The filter I got allows for this. Will this filter make enough movement for the plants?
-Should I cycle my tank like any other cycle with plants, or is it different? If I still cycle, I plan to do a fishless cycle like this website says: http://www.startafishtank.com/aquar...ng-cycle-your-tank-with-fish-food-or-ammonia/
-What is a reliable place to buy live plants?
-Where can I get rocks and wood?
-Would it be possible to only add a few plants at a time? Could I start the tank with one or two, and then add to it as time goes on?

Here is a modge-podge picture I made that is what I want. Please tell me what you think and if it is proportional/possible for a five gallon? I want my betta to have enough space to swim, so could I maintain a good amount of open space with regular trimming?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone with more experience should be able to answer your questions better than me, but I wanted to make sure to recommend actually reading her book if you want to use her method:
http://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Plant...&qid=1365285628&sr=8-1&keywords=diana+walstad


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am completely new to fish keeping, and my mom says that I can get a betta fish at the end of the school year. I don't have any stuff yet, so all of it is open to change. Because I am going to boarding school next year, I am putting my betta in a 5-gallon tank, because it will be easier to transport. I really want to have live plants, and my family is laughing at me because of how excited I am about it all. I need help and advice though, and I don't know where else to get it. I have done loads of research, and my brain feels stuffed! I just stumbled on the Walstad method, and it sounds pretty cool. I do not under any circumstances want to ever add CO2 to my water, and I would rather avoid fertilizers. I want it to be very low maintenance, because I will be at boarding school and have not have much time. Here is a list of the stuff I am getting:
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lot to take in, and a lot of people have a lot of opinions on setting up tanks with soil, but it doesn't have to be a complicated process, and it doesn't require much dabbling or effort from you after things are up and running. Read and follow Ecology of the Planted Aquarium and you should be successful.


----------

